# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Quy luật đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online bảo mật số 1 hơn cả win2888

## sonvip

*Quy luật đánh lô đề online hiệu quả* 
Đây là  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  của một đại cao thủ "trại chăn nuôi", rất có tâm huyết và tình cảm dành cho ACE trong diễn đàn, để hiểu rõ hơn  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  chăn nuôi của "MT5P", "Hoàng Dược Sư"... và các ACE khác thì mời mọi người vào box của "MT5P" ở "trại chăn nuôi", tôi chỉ lược trích  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  ấy một cách thô thiển nhưng cố gắng sao cho gọn và dễ hiểu với mọi người.
kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  bổ sung của "hoangcuong":
- Muốn ăn liền không cần nuôi thì hôm nay con nào về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang lại con ngược lại của nó ví dụ con 84 hôm nay về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang 48 cơ hội cũng hơn 90% đỡ phải nuôi.
Tiếp các  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  bổ sung khi chọn   đánh lô đề online  nuôi của "MT5P":
Thường con   đánh lô đề online  nào nổ 3 nháy mà nổ lại thì thông thường trong biên độ max 4 ngày sẽ nổ lại tiếp, bình thường sẽ là 2 ngày. win2888
- Cũng không có gì đặc biệt, PP của mình như sau:
1) Dựa vào  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online .
2) Dựa vào tần số xuất hiện trong 100 ngày gần nhất (chọn con nào ra đều đặn, max không lớn, gần chạm max thì nuôi).
Các bạn có thể hỏi là tại sao mình chọn chu kỳ 100 ngày mà không phải là số khác? Cái này ban đầu mình tính như sau: có 100 con   đánh lô đề online  tô (từ 00 đến 99). Mỗi ngày xổ 27   đánh lô đề online , nếu áp dụng nguyên lý chuồng bồ câu (nếu số bồ câu nhiều hơn số cửa thì sẽ có một cửa hai con chim bồ câu bay ra)
-  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  là trong nhiều trường hợp phải đánh bọc lót. Vì con   đánh lô đề online  nào đã lọt vào gan vd con 63 chẳng hạn, mà đánh mấy con gan đôi khi nó không ra mà nó lại ra con   đánh lô đề online  anh (64) hoặc con   đánh lô đề online  em (62), hoặc là con lộn (36), làm ta thường hay cay cú. Còn chọn con   đánh lô đề online  nào bọc lót huề tiền thì tùy duyên.
Xin chia sẽ thêm cho ACE một chút  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  để đánh các các con   đánh lô đề online  3 nháy.
- 1) Khi thấy hôm nào KQ XSMB xuất hiện   đánh lô đề online  3 nháy, hôm sau đánh cả cặp. Trường hợp nó nổ --> ngon quá! Win rồi, chén thôi, hiii...
Trường hợp nó không nổ --> nghe ngóng, chọn điểm rơi + cơ hội đến, nhào vô nuôi.
(Điểm rơi ở đây chẳng hạn là sau khi nổ tầm 4, 5 ngày chưa nổ lại chẳng hạn. Còn cơ hội đến là trường hợp mình núp lùm bắn tỉa, ví dụ hôm đó đầu đó câm chẳng hạn, hoặc là có một cái cầu   đánh lô đề online  nào đó đèm đẹp...)
- 2) Nếu ít vốn để an toàn thì ACE đừng bao giờ nhào vô nuôi liền. Mà nên nuôi sau khi nó nổ 5 ngày.
Tóm lại: Đối với con   đánh lô đề online  nào quá 6 ngày (trường hợp này ít thôi). Tôi nghĩ nó đã rơi vào trường hợp số 2 là ngoại lệ (nổ sau 7 ngày) và tuân theo qui luật ở nhịp đánh thứ 2 là 8 - 12 ngày. Khi nuôi ACE phải cân nhắc đồng tiền sao cho hợp lý.
Ban đầu mình chọn kỹ một con   đánh lô đề online  nuôi để nuôi (trong biên độ định trước). Sau đó nuôi, có hai trường hợp xảy ra: win và lose (cơ hội bằng nhau 50-50).
1) Khi   đánh lô đề online  đã lên gan (trên 10 ngày chưa về) thì rất khó dự đoán và bất thường, ACE không nên chọn làm giống chăn nuôi ngay.
2) Trong tất cả các cách chọn "giống chăn nuôi" tôi đã tổng kết ở trên có một điều ACE phải hết sức lưu ý, nếu con đó đã lên gan, nếu bạn mới nuôi thì nên bỏ để ngồi rình nó, còn bạn đã nuôi lâu rồi thì nên kết hợp với nhiều  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online và  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  của ACE để xác định có nên tiếp tục theo nó hay không.
3) Để nuôi   đánh lô đề online  gan ta phải biết max của nó là bao nhiêu, khi đã chạm max thì ta mới nuôi.  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  cho thấy khi đó xác suất nổ của những con   đánh lô đề online  gan theo qui luật max + 5ngày là 90%.
Cũng giống như   đánh lô đề online  ĐB cũng về theo cầu có điều cầu   đánh lô đề online  thường ăn thẳng thì cầu ĐB hay ăn bóng ,ăn tổng hoặc đi hệ ( bộ ) .
Để có thể soi cầu ĐB trước tiên cần phải có thống kê giải đặc biệt đầy đủ 5 số cuối ít nhất là nửa năm trở lại xếp thứ tự theo thứ và theo tuần
Cũng có trường hợp đặc biệt cầu ĐB ăn thẳng như cầu   đánh lô đề online  nhưng thường không quá 3 ngày .
1.Cầu ĐB cách ngày
Là soi ĐB cho ngày thứ 3 dựa theo kết quả xổ số của ngày thứ nhất hoặc trước đó ,cách này cũng khá hiệu quả thường ăn thẳng 1 chạm về đầu hay về đuôi của giải đặc biệt
2.Cầu tổng
Là cầu ĐB ăn tổng của giải đặc biệt ,ví dụ có một ví trí con số nào đó về đúng tổng của giải đặc biệt trong vài ngày
- Mình bắt đầu suy nghĩ. Phải chơi an toàn hơn (cơ hội > 50%). Cứ tưởng tượng mình là tập hợp của nhiều người (mình chơi + chơi cho người khác). Và nuôi cùng một lúc nhiều số. Nếu ai cũng win thì win to, lợi nhuận tăng lên gấp bội. Nếu tất cả các tay chơi cùng lose (giả sử nhưng hiếm khi) thì lỗ nặng.
- Vậy phải kết hợp 2 quan điểm trên thì hiệu quả mới cao và như thế này đây các bạn. Ví dụ: dự định nuôi một con   đánh lô đề online  5 ngày theo PP gấp thếp (mình sẽ post PP sau nhé) và dự định ngày đầu đánh 100đ (ngày 2 200đ, v.v.v..). Chúng ta chia số tiền này ra làm 2 để nuôi 2 con   đánh lô đề online  (mình chơi + chơi cho một người nữa.) (Lưu ý là không nên nuôi trên 3 con + nuôi lâu (>7 ngày), tại sao thì mình sẽ post trong một dịp khác nhé). Như vậy mỗi con 50đ, nếu nổ 1 con lời ít + an toàn + cơ hội win lớn.
 kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  bổ sung:
Xin chia sẽ cho các bạn một chút  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  để các bạn bình tâm, đỡ chút hồi hộp, lo lắng nếu hôm nào đó lỡ phang mạnh tay.
- Nguyên tắc 1: Bắt   đánh lô đề online  thật kỹ.
- Nguyên tắc 2: Đừng phang hết tiền. (có nghĩa là, không nổ thì cũng chẳng hại ta được… Ta có nhiều tiền mà. Hiii. Chấp mầy không nổ đó!)
- Nguyên tắc 3: Đánh theo kế hoạch lập sẵn. (Cứ nghĩ hôm nay không nổ thì ngày mai, ngày mốt gì cũng nổ thôi mà. Chạy đâu cho thoát.!)
Qui luật khi nuôi  đánh lô đề online  gan:
3. Cầu ĐB ở giải 3
Ở giải 3 thường có những chạm ĐB ăn bóng hoặc ăn thẳng cho ĐB ngày hôm sau ,thường chạy khá dài nên có thể dựa vào đó để bắt chạm chuẩn hoặc bộ để đánh
4.  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online ghép dàn ĐB ở dải 5
Ta lấy tất cả những con số ở vị trí ngoài cùng của giải 5 ghép lần lượt với các chạm của giải 5.3 làm dàn ĐB đánh cho ngày hôm sau pp này khá hiệu quả có thể đánh quanh năm ,nó có thể nghỉ vài ngày lại chạy tiếp .
chỗ chơi đề online  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang choi de truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web choi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao danh de uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh lo de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

